# Interior 12v Light Lens Removal???



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Duh! May be some dumb questions but I've looked into the complete owners manual and have not come up with an answer to my question. I've got an 04 OB RLS and have noticed quite a few posts about replacing 12V light bulbs to a lesser (dimmer) wattage bulb, I would like to do that with some of ours.

Question #1: How does one go about removing the lens from the fixture? 
Question #2: Are they the "squeeze the sides" to release, or are they "pry with a pair of screwdriver's" type?
Question #3: How does one go about finding lower wattage 12v bulbs?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated and my Thanks in advance.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Saltshaker said:


> Duh! May be some dumb questions but I've looked into the complete owners manual and have not come up with an answer to my question. I've got an 04 OB RLS and have noticed quite a few posts about replacing 12V light bulbs to a lesser (dimmer) wattage bulb, I would like to do that with some of ours.
> 
> Question #1: How does one go about removing the lens from the fixture?
> Question #2: Are they the "squeeze the sides" to release, or are they "pry with a pair of screwdriver's" type?
> ...


If yours are like mine, they are the "slide and then pry" type.

You can find lower watt bulbs in the outdoor lighting section of hardware stores or Lowe's, Home Depot. The are the same type as the low wattage outdoor lights bulbs.

Steve


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow! Problem solved, Thanks a million for the fast reply......... This forum ROCKS!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

You want to look for the bulbs in the "Intermatic" section of low voltage outdoor lighting.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

just lightly push the center of the clear lens where it touches the white part, then slide it outwards. It will pull straight down without prying when you get it to "the spot".


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I replace the bulbs in the bed lights with lower watts one that was the best thing I did

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I replace the bulbs in the bed lights with lower watts one that was the best thing I did
> 
> Don


I ended up removing one of the light bulbs from the light in the toilet room and replacing the other one with a 4 W. still too bright in the middle of the night. Myself, I just go by feel and sound but for some reason my DW needs a light on while she sits, haven't figure that one out yet, but the light really shines out when the rest of the world is pitch black.


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

I changed out over half of my lights to LED.

www.superbrightled.com sells a upgrade to change out the old style to the new LED which are a high intensity white light. there are 30 LEDS that fit on a 1x1.25 board and has a plug that will just plug in and you have light. Model T10-PCB-Wxx White LEDLamp. Sells for $14.95.

A little pricy but when you dry camp you save every amp that you can. The LED draw about 1/10th of an amp as comparerd to the old style.

Just a FYI

Wes


----------



## Saltshaker (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks again to all who replied. I found the bulbs in Wally World and a list of what bulb has what wattage, ended up replacing bulbs in two light fixtures, over tv & directly over the bed just above the headboard in the opposite end of my TT. They had #921 12v-18watts, went to #168 12v-8watts, made a heck of a difference, will definitely not blind anyone when turned on inside a mighty dark TT...... Happy Camper again.......


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The bulb socket is also the same as a big rig marker light #194 which is also a lower wattage.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I played around as well. I found 7w worked the best...not too dark not too bright.

Noma garden lights work and come in different colours if you wish.

Thor



W Podboy said:


> I changed out over half of my lights to LED.
> 
> www.superbrightled.com sells a upgrade to change out the old style to the new LED which are a high intensity white light. there are 30 LEDS that fit on a 1x1.25 board and has a plug that will just plug in and you have light. Model T10-PCB-Wxx White LEDLamp. Sells for $14.95.
> 
> ...


Wes

Are these the same as garthsdads pics?

Thor


----------

